# thoughts - comfortable life



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have an offer coming in, hoping numbers as below. 

Thoughts on comfort factor for family of 3 ?.

Month Salary PHP 240,000 NET.

Biggest monthly costs

School fees PHP 80,000 - 
(wish i could get this figure down but that's the going rate for Intl Schools, any info on top private schools for middle age kids that come in under this figure let me know).

Apartment PHP 50,000 - 

Not sure about having a driver, if no driver leaves PHP 110,000 - a month for life.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Patch66 said:


> I have an offer coming in, hoping numbers as below.
> 
> Thoughts on comfort factor for family of 3 ?.
> 
> ...


Patch, 

You're sure to get some good replies on your post and most will probably have quotes of a lot lower cost factor.
What area are you thinking of living that would cost that much for an apartment? There are areas where rent would be between P15k and maybe P25k.
In the Angeles City area there are many apartments for very reasonable rates. Same with Int and private schools.

For that much $$ I'll do you driving! Just kidding--I'm retired. If living out of Manila, driving is something that (after you get use to the crazies) you might enjoy doing yourself.


Jet.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats a nice salary 80,000 php a month for school seems a tad high to me. 110k left electricity, water, phone, inet. Gas is as much if not more expensive than the most U.S. states. Then you have food. Depends on how you eat could be high or low. But all in all you can be comfortable and if wise put some cash away for retirement.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

Yikes! Php 80,000.00 per month for school!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Living Expenses*



Patch66 said:


> I have an offer coming in, hoping numbers as below.
> 
> Thoughts on comfort factor for family of 3 ?.
> 
> ...


40,000 PhP for each child is quite costly for an International school, that is almost $950US a month per child. My wife's cousin sends their 10 year old daughter to a private school here in Gen. Trias and it costs 8,900PhP a month. A 'Top' Private School, their teachers probably must have their Masters Degree and maybe working on their Doctorates. As far as a driver, it depends on whether or not you own a motor vehicle or not and they live with you in your house where they are at your beck and call 24/7. Same with a Live-in Maid, Cook, Housekeeper, etc. Monthly income = 240,000PhP = $5,479US per month. Anyone who brings home this much income living and working in the Philippines would be considered to be Royalty and could live like Kings and Queens. It really depends on where you live, how you live and what it costs to live this way in a standard that you and your family are used to. 
The most important thing is safety and security for you and your family. I wish you well and hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*reply to Manila Offer*

Thanks for comments. 

The PHP 80,000 a month holds true for Intl Schools in Manila, over PHP 800K + a year, for 1 child ! , 

Anyone know of top private schools or list out for age 11 up boys/girls in Manila do please let me know as this may be the deciding factor for us. 

I am no snob just hard working, and coming off the back of working in Tokyo, folk on the ground tell me we would feel more comfortable living in a gated community and actually PHP 50,000 is pretty low. 

And YES if I make it over happy to consider a semi retired / retired /looking for work expat driver , if we decided that is needed. 

Help on the Schools would be appreciated. Thanks All.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

One thing I would say is don't scrimp on the schooling. On the whole education in the Philippines is pretty poor by european standard. The last thing you want for your child is a 3th world education. We won't be retiring to the Philippines until after our son has finished his UK University.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

no scrimping for sure but I dont wont to be taken for a ride either, thats the problem when expat school fees not covered, whilst my overall numbers look very good in comparison to some , to me its border line given the school expense. I have heard that Reedley Intl School is worth considering and apparently a little cheaper but I cant for the life of me see the school fees on posted on their website.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

A little bit off topic: do anyone know the best schools in Angeles? My daughter is starting school now.
Tony


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> A little bit off topic: do anyone know the best schools in Angeles? My daughter is starting school now.
> Tony


AUF is highly regarded in Angeles. We have a niece in nursing school there.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Private Schools in Manila*

List of Private Schools in Manila:

Philippines Schools: Manila Private School

Philippines: Cost of private schools in Manila or Manila suburbs, education philippines, manila schools


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

My experience is that daily living costs are going up steadily. Depending on how you eat you could easily spend P8-10K a week on groceries in Manila. I live in a remote area with few options in the stores and we are still paying 5 -6K a week in groceries. In Manila, go out to eat a couple times, and even that figure will jump. In the last couple of months my electric has doubled and I don't see any difference in the usage. Gas for the car keeps going up. I'm paying P36K a year for kindergarten and it is not as good a school as you are looking at. Higher grades cost more. As someone said you salary is big money for here, but it is not as cheap to live here you might think.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A problem I see here about schooling in the Philippines is it all depends on what you want. People will often ask which is a good school and be answered such and such is well regarded. Well regarded by who, the locals. A school may be considdered good amongst its peers and if you intend spending your working career in the Philippines these shools may see you well. But if you are only passing through or wish to compete globally a Philippine education in most case just isn't going to cut the mustard. So I would suggest taking great care in chosing a school if you are only on secondment. You need somewhere that has a curriculum that is transportable. Even the top university in the Philippines is ranked 1327 in the university world ranking. We have chosen to educate our son in Europe because of this.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> A problem I see here about schooling in the Philippines is it all depends on what you want. People will often ask which is a good school and be answered such and such is well regarded. Well regarded by who, the locals. A school may be considdered good amongst its peers and if you intend spending your working career in the Philippines these shools may see you well. But if you are only passing through or wish to compete globally a Philippine education in most case just isn't going to cut the mustard. So I would suggest taking great care in chosing a school if you are only on secondment. You need somewhere that has a curriculum that is transportable. Even the top university in the Philippines is ranked 1327 in the university world ranking. We have chosen to educate our son in Europe because of this.


Im also thinking of usa education for my son so he can compete globally,,theres more to life than philippines. Give them options.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> AUF is highly regarded in Angeles. We have a niece in nursing school there.


she is just starting school. way too young for AU!


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

minor correction: I'm paying 36K a semester, 72K for the year for kindergarten.


----------

